# Can yuo tell them no one is coming for them? Euth tomorrow 9A.M.



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Carrollton, OH: *Euth Fri 9AM! Videos! *Puppies, Sweet Yell Ret, Swe 
Posted by: "Dawn K ForTheAnimals" [email protected] fortheanima1s 
Thu Aug 14, 2008 10:25 am (PDT) 
To: [email protected]
Sent: Thursday, August 14, 2008 1:08 PM
Subject: Carrollton, OH: *Euth Fri 9AM! Videos! *Puppies, Sweet Yell Ret, Sweet Senior swiss Mt dog, Playful Dane, GSP, Yell Ret, Ambull, Shep/hound, Wht ret/husky *

PLEASE HELP CROSSPOST! Boarding is $8.00 a day! Check with group for sponsor offers

Sweet Yell Ret, Scared SENIOR OS Swiss MT Dog, playful OS Dane WILL NOT BE SPARED!
Lab & Shep Babies, Dobie, GSP, Ret, Ambull, Lab/hound, White ret/husky

Contact for rescue: Amy [email protected] ( at yahoo.com )
Please send your full name, full address and phone for paperwork
Email and call Thurs & Fri - Fri morning between 7am &before 9am.
Pound phone: 330-627-4244 -

Euth on/or before Fri 9am: Euth DAY Friday 9am:
Last minute pulls between 7- 9am Friday
9-3pm M-T 7-9am Fridays for rescue
7-3pm M-F for residents

Please call ahead if you are driving there for a specific dog to be sure the dog is still available.
Please help spread the word - Contact ASAP for rescue help.

Note: We need more residents to help pull dogs and hold for transport. Anyone
interested please email Amy. Running out of space with
very little volunteers. Temp fosters for rescue needed to save lives - contact Amy or the group
Please contact Amy [email protected] (yahoo.com) or the group http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/carrollcountydogpound/
Please go to the pound if you are able before 9am Friday
More dogs will be dropped in the outside pens and overnight Thurs and will be on the Euth list Fri AM.
Including new owner surrenders
These dogs do not have a chance and need you.

Arrangements can be made to pick up dogs after hours (but not on Fridays)
There are not enough volunteers to save all of the dogs Friday morning.
Volunteers desperately needed.
TOPP - A group to connect OH volunteers/rescues/pounds -http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/TheOhioPoundProject

If you are interested in a dog please go there or make arrangements ASAP to get dogs out.
Many new dogs will be dropped in the outside pens and put on the euth list and strays time will be up at the pound by Friday

Please help me help the dogs at this pound.
Many dogs are dropped in the outside pens everyday.
These dogs are in danger of being euthed at anytime due to space.

Contact for rescue: Amy [email protected] ( at yahoo.com )
Please send your full name, full address and phone for paperwork
Email and call Thurs and Fri - Fri morning between 7am &before 9am.
Pound phone: 330-627-4244 -
If you are unable to rescue a dog please consider donating/sponsoring so another rescue can.
If you can't help directly, Please find it in your heart to help spread the word.
Thank you

To donate or pay pull fee please paypal [email protected] (@verizon.net) on www.paypal.com
or go to the home page http://petfinder.com/shelters/OH302.html
there is a button you can hit--for either paypal or for a credit card payment.
Or go directly to www.paypal.com and put in Min's email address.

Carrollton is far east OH- one county away from the border of PA, 31 miles from WV
31 miles from WV
CARROLL COUNTY DOG POUND
2185 Kensington Rd. NE, Route 9
Carrollton, OH 44615
Pound phone: 330-627-4244
Hours Mon-Fri, 7-3
Adoption fee is $15 for 5-way vaccination and dog license.
Located southeast of the Akron/Canton area.
Low cost boarding available $8.00 a day

Please do not call the pound to complain. This will jeopardize rescue effort
Contact the commissioners for change


http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2008/08/carrollton-oh-euth-fri-9am.html
--
Posted By Elizabeth to It's Raining Cats & Dogs In West Virginia at 8/14/2008 01:02:00 PM


----------

